# Bad IBS After Period?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I seem to have a BIG increase in symptons AFTER i finish my period. IS this normal? This is something i would reallylike to fnd out.Im really suffering here. I just can't stop ith appening. Grr.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I have the same problems, I somehow get worse, but different pain afterwards, plus extra bloating, gas and constipation, also I get migraines towards the end. Sorry, I really cant explain it, all I can say is that you are not alone. I cant live with all these worsened symptoms before, during and after my period. I get maybe 2.5 days where the pain is mildy bearable and I can stay out of bed for more than an hour. Because of this I have started to take birth control pills to hopefully decrease some symptoms. Boy, I know it cant get worse except for the first 2 months, but it will hopefully be worth it after that.Have you considered BC ... it could help balance out your hormones.Hope this helps.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im not allowed to take th epill rightnow.


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

When I get me period I feel even worse than ever. Some months are very bad and I do get the odd month that could be o.k. I fine its before and after...Just hang in there and if you can get in your bed and relax... Good Luck


----------



## Girl in BC (Nov 24, 2002)

HI! I too have problems with my IBS especially after or during my period. I get bloated so badly thaat I get cramps and spasms and can barely move at times. It's no fun ladies, as I'm sure we can all relate to. Can I ask you ladies if your period is a little darker in colour when it furst begins?


----------



## kat* (Dec 7, 2002)

well most my symptons increase during my peroid....i guess it depends on the person...i think itsd relatively normal....its logical i guess...our downstair parts are moving more than normal....probably encourages our bowel activities to increase.


----------

